# [OT] Applicazioni che non ricevono abbastanza pubblicitá

## peppe

Ciao a tutti,

spulciando il forum "straniero" mi sono imbattuto in questa discussione:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-29306-highlight-madman.html

dal titolo eloquente:

"Applications that don't get enough publicity".

E' stata molto interessante, e mi domandavo secondo voi quali sono le applicazioni del Portage che meriterebbero molta piu' pubblicità. Io per esempio spulcio spesso i newsgroup per scoprire quale applicazione musicale su linux usano le altre persone per fare una cosa piuttosto di un'altra...

[Corretto il titolo del post]

----------

## LastHope

La traduzione piú corretta forse sarebbe "Applicazioni che non ricevono abbastanza pubblicitá", e mi sembrerebbe piú corretto cambiarlo (non capivo il senso inizialmente)...

Per il resto, non saprei: io son un utente da poco tempo di Gentoo, e considero la fonte piú attendibile di informazioni questo forum...per esempio, oggi ho emergiato txt2regex, che era consigliato qui e ho trovato fantastico...

Se piú persone parlano bene di un programma su un sito come questo, lo considero affidabile, utile e pratico...se poche persone ne parlano, potrebbe essere nuovo oppure non cosí utile come altri...

Bah, questi sono my 2 cents  :Smile: 

LastHope

----------

## lavish

Penso che la "fama" di un'applicazione dipenda soprattutto dalla sua portabilità e non tanto dalla qualità del sw in sè.

Mi viene in mente in ambito audio (visto che hai portato tu questo esempio), audacity, un programma che trovo orrendo (in confronto ad altri sw simili), ma essendo disponibile e free anche per windows, probabilmente si è guadagnato una fetta più ampia di utenti rispetto ad ardour+rezound per esempio...

----------

## mambro

Be se lo scopo del topic è lo stesso di quello inglese allora segnalo

Quodlibet player audio in gtk2 in stile rhythmbox con organizzazione album per autori/album (con tanto di icone con le copertine) editor id3 tag, possibilità di aggiungere funzionalità con plugins (ce ne è uno che trova i testi delle canzoni e li mostra all'interno del programma), carino esteticamente.. purtroppo un po' pesante ad avviarsi..

Albumart Prende in pasto una cartella con un album in mp3 e tramite i tag trova e scarica la copertina dell'album da internet e la mette all'interno della cartella (perfetto da accoppiare con quodlibet)

----------

## Apetrini

Una volta mi sono imbattuto in un player mp3 che si scaricava gli mp3 direttamente da internet(canzoni di artisti che hanno dato libero consenso) e gli riproduceva, poi l'utente votava al volo le canzoni e il programma cercava di capire i tuoi gusti selezionando mp3 sempre piu vicini a quello che vuoi ascoltare...

Bellissimo, ma purtroppo ho un amnesia(sarà che fumo troppo?) e non mi ricodo piu il nome, se qualcuno se lo ricorda lo puo postare. 

Ecco, quello è un software che secondo me non riceve abbastanza pubblicità....

----------

## federico

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Bellissimo, ma purtroppo ho un amnesia(sarà che fumo troppo?) e non mi ricodo piu il nome, se qualcuno se lo ricorda lo puo postare. 

 

La memoria a breve termine e' la prima ad andarsene... Forse devi fumare meglio, non di meno   :Wink: 

----------

## Lestaat

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Apetrini wrote:*   Bellissimo, ma purtroppo ho un amnesia(sarà che fumo troppo?) e non mi ricodo piu il nome, se qualcuno se lo ricorda lo puo postare.  
> 
> La memoria a breve termine e' la prima ad andarsene... Forse devi fumare meglio, non di meno  

 

parole sante.   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## CarloJekko

io aprirei un 3ed solo su questo software... lo installerei subito   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Una volta mi sono imbattuto in un player mp3 che si scaricava gli mp3 direttamente da internet(canzoni di artisti che hanno dato libero consenso) e gli riproduceva,

 

iRate?

P.S. per gli altri... cercate di non andare troppo OT.

----------

## Apetrini

No c'era un altro software, comunque grazie per la segnalazione corro a provare irate...

----------

## mambro

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> No c'era un altro software, comunque grazie per la segnalazione corro a provare irate...

 

Forse questo? http://indy.tv/

----------

## Apetrini

Vi giuro io non mi ricordo proprio, comunque grazie mille per le segnalazioni...

----------

## peppe

Uau, sto provando quodlibet e albumart, fantastici!

complimenti per il suggerimento, non li conoscevo!

----------

## Sparker

Easytag

Ottimo programma in gtk2 per editare l'id3tag di ogg, mp3, flac, ecc. anche attraverso ricerche su freecddb

----------

## Onip

easytag è grandioso...

----------

## neon

 *Onip wrote:*   

> easytag ï¿½ grandioso...

 

e aggiungerei molto conosciuto  :Razz: 

----------

## CarloJekko

Non sò se lo conoscete ma per me è stata una rivelazione, GCfillm http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=874

cataloga i vari film posseduti  gestendo le informazioniutilizzando i database internazionali.

Ti ricorda quelli prestati ecc..., per me una manna dal cielo...

----------

## Alberto Santini

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Be se lo scopo del topic è lo stesso di quello inglese allora segnalo
> 
> Quodlibet player audio in gtk2 in stile rhythmbox con organizzazione album per autori/album (con tanto di icone con le copertine) editor id3 tag, possibilità di aggiungere funzionalità con plugins (ce ne è uno che trova i testi delle canzoni e li mostra all'interno del programma), carino esteticamente.. purtroppo un po' pesante ad avviarsi..
> 
> Albumart Prende in pasto una cartella con un album in mp3 e tramite i tag trova e scarica la copertina dell'album da internet e la mette all'interno della cartella (perfetto da accoppiare con quodlibet)

 

praticamente loro 2 insieme fanno poco meno di quello che fa amaroK nuovo da solo  :Wink:  aggiungici che amaroK ti trova le info su autore/album/canzone su wikipedia, oltre che i testi e le copertine su amazon... in piu' puo' generare una fingerprint da confrontare col DB di musicbrainz per riempire i tag id3

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> ... GCfillm http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=874
> 
> cataloga i vari film posseduti  ... per me una manna dal cielo...

 

dove lo trovo l'ebuild?

----------

## CarloJekko

penso che te lo debba fare da te... se no lo installi direttamente....(ha tral'altro un installer semplice)

un altro software?

Last.fm....  http://www.last.fm/

da provare assolutamente e si integra con firefox.... è una radio broadband ad alta fedeltà simile un pò ad i tunes dove acquisti brani... ce ne sono di tutti tipi alcuni hai solo 30 secondi altre l'intera canzone...

Il brutto si capisce è quando acchiappi una canzone stupenda che non riprenderai mai....

P.S. inizia a piacermi questo 3ed... Ho provato amarok... davvero notevolissimo... ho rimpiazzato xmms...

http://carlojekko.altervista.org/gcfilm_lastfm.jpg uno screen dei due insieme

----------

## mambro

Amarok è eccezionale ma lo vedo un po' pesante sul mio pc..

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

## CarloJekko

Nè butto un altro.. ma non l'ho provato ancora... poi magari faccio edit

http://www.jahshaka.org/

[EDIT]

E' un software per la manipolazione video digitale... Non ho ben capito come funzioni (ci ho giochicchiato solo pochi minuti) ma dagli screenshot e dalla gallery ( http://www.jahshaka.org/component/option,com_zoom/Itemid,40/catid,2/ ) si vede che è un gran bel progetto...

----------

## koma

Ragazzi volevo rendervi partecipi di bmpx un nuovo ramo di beep-media-player

il sito è http://beep-media-player.org

Il programma è mascherato ma in portage:

Installazione:

```
#echo "media-sound/bmpx ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

#emerge bmpx
```

Si integra perfettamente in gnome ha il systray integrato si appoggia da solo su alsa, cos'altro dire... provatelo  :Wink: 

ps usa gtk e non qt

Skins:

```

# cd /usr/share/bmpx/skins/

# cp -R ../../xmms/Skins/* .

```

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Risorse italiane (documentazione e tools) a Forum di discussione italiano.

Mi sembra molto simile a un post che avevi fatto tempo fa; per lo stesso motivo, lo sposto qui

// edit: ho cambiato il tag per evitare confusione  :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

Secondo me questo thread andrebbe accorpato a questo qua [0].

[0] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-385536-highlight-pubblicit%E0+applicazioni.html

----------

## randomaze

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Secondo me questo thread andrebbe accorpato a questo qua

 

Si, lo penso anche io.

Merge effettuato  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

 *koma wrote:*   

> Ragazzi volevo rendervi partecipi di bmpx un nuovo ramo di beep-media-player
> 
> il sito è http://beep-media-player.org
> 
> Il programma è mascherato ma in portage:
> ...

 

Koma, sai dove si possono scaricare degli skin svg ? ne ho visti alcuni carini ma non sò dove prenderli...

http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre2/34860-2.jpg ... sai tu qualcosa?

----------

## mambro

Date un occhiata a questo

http://listengnome.free.fr/

Potrebbe essere una buona alternativa ad amarok per chi usa gnome, xfce e simili in gtk2..

Qui c'è l'ebuild

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=121740

----------

## nick_spacca

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Date un occhiata a questo
> 
> http://listengnome.free.fr/
> 
> Potrebbe essere una buona alternativa ad amarok per chi usa gnome, xfce e simili in gtk2..
> ...

 

INCREDIBILE   :Shocked:  , io ho scoperto stamattina questo nuovo programmino (in realtà suggeritomi da un mio amico...) e stavo cercando appunto questo thread per scrivere un messaggino sul forum gentoo, quando ho visto che qualcuno era stato + veloce di me...

/me che spera finalmente di avere sotto GTK2 qualcosa di paragonabile ad amarok!!!!

----------

## mambro

Si, è molto interessante.. ancora un po' buggato ma promette bene.

Per alcune cose è anche meglio di amarok..

per esempio i  testi e le info su wikipedia già precaricati appena avviata la canzone in modo da risparmiare qualche secondo.. poi per esempio si può scegliere la lingua di wikipedia. 

Peccato crashi in continuazione   :Sad: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Si, è molto interessante.. ancora un po' buggato ma promette bene.
> 
> Per alcune cose è anche meglio di amarok..
> 
> per esempio i  testi e le info su wikipedia già precaricati appena avviata la canzone in modo da risparmiare qualche secondo.. poi per esempio si può scegliere la lingua di wikipedia. 
> ...

 

Scusa ma tu che versione stai usando???? 

Perché su bugtrack c'è solo l'ebuild per la versione 0.2.x mentre l'ultima stabile è la 0.3.1 

Io ho provato a modificare al volo l'ebuild ma mi da un sacco di problemi...   :Evil or Very Mad:  (ovviamente per mie incapacità    :Sad:  )

----------

## Ic3M4n

adesso su bugzilla c'è anche la 3.1

----------

## mambro

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusa ma tu che versione stai usando???? 
> 
> Perché su bugtrack c'è solo l'ebuild per la versione 0.2.x mentre l'ultima stabile è la 0.3.1 
> ...

 

Sto usando la 0.3.1 e ogni tanto crasha passando da una canzone all'altro.. poi ho notato che premento il tasto "avanti di una canzone" in realtà va avanti di due.. boh

----------

## matttions

Un paio di nomi :

Editor Gtk2 per LaTeX 

winefish

l'Ebuild è su BugZilla.

Editor evoluto per scrivere la Bibliografia in LaTeX.

una manna davvero :

Pybliographer

questo è in portage  :Smile: 

----------

## pava_rulez

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Date un occhiata a questo
> 
> http://listengnome.free.fr/
> 
> Potrebbe essere una buona alternativa ad amarok per chi usa gnome, xfce e simili in gtk2..
> ...

 

A me l'emerge di listen fallisce con questo errore:

```
 emerge -av media-sound/listen

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/listen-0.3.1  -ipod 0 kB [1]

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-sound/listen-0.3.1 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) listen-0.3.1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-listen-0.3.1

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) listen-0.3.1.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking listen-0.3.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/listen-0.3.1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

Checking for Python... /usr/bin/python

Checking Python version: 2.4

Checking for PyGTK >= 2.6: found

Checking for gnome.ui; found

Checking for egg.trayicon: found

Checking for ogg.vorbis: found

Checking for MAD: found

Checking for DBUS: found

Checking for PySqlite2: found

ACCESS DENIED  mkdir:     /root/.gstreamer-0.10

Checking for PyGSt >= 0.8.2 < 0.9:

not found

Listen requires PyGst 0.8.1. (http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org)

make: *** [check] Error 1

```

Cosa sbaglio?

----------

## mambro

Forse perchè hai installato gst-python > 0.9

Risolvi inserendo soltanto 

```

=dev-python/gst-python-0.8.2 ~x86

```

in /etc/portage/packages.keyword

invece di smascherare tutto..

----------

## pava_rulez

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Forse perchè hai installato gst-python > 0.9
> 
> Risolvi inserendo soltanto 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Grazie! In effetti mi complicavo la vita per niente...ora sono proprio curioso di vedere se posso rimuovere finalmente amarok dal mio amato gnome...

----------

## pava_rulez

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Si, è molto interessante.. ancora un po' buggato ma promette bene.
> 
> Per alcune cose è anche meglio di amarok..
> 
> per esempio i  testi e le info su wikipedia già precaricati appena avviata la canzone in modo da risparmiare qualche secondo.. poi per esempio si può scegliere la lingua di wikipedia. 
> ...

 

Devo proprio darti ragione; mi sembra una potenziale killer application, per alcune alcune cose migliore di amarok (sono io che non ho capito come scaricare al volo le cover da amazon senza doverle selezionare a manina una per una???) e per altre peggiore (non mi è sembrata contemplata la possibilità di scegliere canzoni in base al genere). Peccato che crashi in continuazione e si rifiuti talvolta addirittura di partire...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

Direi che anche questo thread ha bisogno di pubblicitá.

yeahconsole: come tilda o simili é una console che scende dall'alto premendo una combinazione di tasti. Non reinventa il terminale perché in realtá usa xterm o rxvt-unicode e simili. A tutto schermo poi sembra di lavorare in console  :Wink: 

ebuild su bugzilla.

XaraLX: Variante OpenSource dei vari programmi Xara per windows é un programma di DTP... personalmente lo trovo piú immediato di InkScape anche se con meno feature.

L'ebuild credo sia su bugzilla anche se non lo trovo... se qualcuno é interessato e non lo trovoa gli giro quello che ho usato io.

kphotoalbum: Rispetto a f-spot é decisamente meno intuitivo. Ma una volta imparato a domarlo riempie di soddisfazioni. Certo si porta dietro alcune dipendenze che erano aliene al mio computer (roba con la k davanti tipo 'kdelibs' e simili...) ma, visto il risultato, non mi lamento di certo.  :Very Happy: 

ebuild in portage (~x86).

----------

## Deus Ex

Simile a Yeahconsole c'è Yakuake (che però è tra i vari kde-misc). Molto bella e utile, ma basata su Konsole (che non è niente male IMHO).  :Smile: 

----------

## mambro

Bonfire: applicazione per la masterizzazione di cd/dvd in  gtk2 abbastanza interessante.. lo scoperto ieri sera.. magari mi farà finalmente abbandonare k3b (che usato con gnome non è bello).[/url]

----------

## Kernel78

Singularity è un gioco in cui si interpreta una IA.

È in portage.

----------

## Kernel78

filelight è in portage ed è troppo comodo, anche se lentino a fare lo scanning ...

Prima che a spiegarlo faccio prima a darvi il link http://www.methylblue.com/filelight/

----------

## Cerberos86

Appena provato listen...

Potenziale killer application, ma veramente in potenza....

Crash ogni 3x2, sembrerebbe molto completo come programma ma secondo me un po' da migliorare nelle "customizzazioni"... Scopiazzare un po' da iTunes come interfaccia utente no...?   :Laughing: 

bye

----------

## earcar

Un paio di app che uso di frequente (molto di frequente) e che sono poco conosciute su linux?

mpd è un music player daemon che può partire anche come servizio di sistema e permette l'utilizzo anche senza X (anche senza monitor, controllandolo via rete).

Ha varie interfacce, ma quella che preferisco è gmpc: semplice, pulita, completa, espandibile e supporta i tasti multimediali della mia tastiera  :Laughing: 

digiKam: ok non è proprio sconosciuto, anzi... Però ha un'interfaccia molto intuitiva e confortevole, oltre a tante funzioni molto comode e alla possibilità di ritoccare le foto.

----------

## mrfree

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Date un occhiata a questo
> 
> http://listengnome.free.fr/
> 
> Potrebbe essere una buona alternativa ad amarok per chi usa gnome, xfce e simili in gtk2..
> ...

 

Ottimo... sembra davvero interessante... lo emergo (ora è anche in portage)  :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> L'ebuild credo sia su bugzilla anche se non lo trovo... se qualcuno ï¿½ interessato e non lo trovoa gli giro quello che ho usato io. 

 

c'Ã¨ un ebuild nell'overlay gentoo-sunrise.

 *Quote:*   

> Bonfire: applicazione per la masterizzazione di cd/dvd in gtk2 abbastanza interessante.. lo scoperto ieri sera.. magari mi farï¿½ finalmente abbandonare k3b (che usato con gnome non ï¿½ bello).[/url]

 

non l'ho provato a fondo ma "a fiuto" sembra interessante, sicuramente lo approfondirÃ². Grazie per la segnalazione.  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> non l'ho provato a fondo ma "a fiuto" sembra interessante, sicuramente lo approfondirÃ². Grazie per la segnalazione. 

 

è basato sul nautilus-cd-burner... non so che senso abbia a questo punto: un'altra interfaccia forse più intuitiva? per niente sono 783kB!

```
# emerge -av bonfire

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                ... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/liboil-0.3.6-r1  698 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.8  USE="X alsa esd oss xv -debug" 1,205 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.4  1,072 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.10.2  940 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.10.4-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.4  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.10.2  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gail-1.8.11  USE="-debug -doc" 570 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.10  333 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.14.0  USE="-debug" 398 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.14.2  USE="-debug -doc" 1,159 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/eel-2.14.1  USE="X -debug" 624 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.14.1  USE="X -beagle -debug -gnome" 3,962 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.14.2  USE="cdr dvdr hal -debug -static" 663 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/bonfire-0.4.1  USE="nls -beagle -debug -gdl -libnotify -totem" 783 kB 

Total size of downloads: 12,412 kB
```

non mi sembra proprio sto MUST...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gutter

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ottimo... sembra davvero interessante... lo emergo (ora è anche in portage) 

 

Lo sto provando da un paio di giorni e mi sta davvero piacendo   :Very Happy: 

Mi chiedo se qualcuno conosca una applicazione simile ma che in realta' si interfacci a mpd.

----------

## topper_harley

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Date un occhiata a questo
> 
> http://listengnome.free.fr/
> 
> Potrebbe essere una buona alternativa ad amarok per chi usa gnome, xfce e simili in gtk2..
> ...

 

Anche questo a dipendenze non scherza...

```

localhost ~ # emerge -av media-sound/listen

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/madplay-0.15.2b  USE="esd nls -debug" 577 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pymad-0.5.4  21 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.4.1  177 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/dbus-0.62  USE="X gtk python -debug -doc -mono -qt3 -qt4 (-selinux)" 1,696 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/sqlite-3.3.6  USE="-debug -doc -nothreadsafe -tcl" 1,632 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pysqlite-2.3.1  77 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8-r4  138 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.10.8  1,205 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyogg-1.3-r1  23 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyvorbis-1.4-r1  38 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.2  USE="-debug" 829 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.14.0  USE="-debug -doc" 1,354 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.7  USE="-debug -doc" 529 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.14.2-r1  USE="ipv6 ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls -hal -samba" 1,773 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.8  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5  74 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.2  3 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.70.1  1,589 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6  73 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14-r2  USE="nls" 663 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/libgda-1.2.3  USE="berkdb -debug -doc -firebird -freetds -ldap -mdb -mysql -oci8 -odbc -post

gres -sqlite -xbase" 1,050 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gtkhtml-2.6.3  USE="-accessibility -debug" 382 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.14.1  USE="esd -debug -doc -static" 971 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.14.0  USE="X -debug -doc -static" 597 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4.9  USE="-debug" 386 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.14.0  USE="X -debug -doc" 872 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.14.1  USE="jpeg -debug -doc" 1,847 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.09  7 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.14-r1  57 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.15  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.14  64 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.7.2  60 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.14.2  USE="-debug" 2,878 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.14.0  USE="-debug" 269 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.2  USE="-debug" 307 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.12.1  USE="cups -debug -doc" 769 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.12.1  USE="-debug -doc" 631 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.12.4  USE="-debug -doc -gtkhtml" 368 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.14.0-r1  USE="X -debug -doc -firefox -seamonkey" 339 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/listen-0.4.3-r2  USE="X mad vorbis -aac -cdr -flac -ipod" 367 kB 

Total size of downloads: 24,711 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

Mi sa che mi tengo il mio bel Quod Libet...

----------

## Luca89

 *Peach wrote:*   

> non mi sembra proprio sto MUST... 

 

Dipende, io uso gnome e quei software li avevo giÃ  installati. Poi se un programma Ã¨ scritto per Gnome, non vedo cosa ci sia di male se utilizza librerie di gnome.

----------

## earcar

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Mi chiedo se qualcuno conosca una applicazione simile ma che in realta' si interfacci a mpd.

 

```
* media-sound/pympd

     Available versions:  ~0.06 ~0.06.1 ~0.07

     Installed:           0.07

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/pympd

     Description:         a Rhythmbox-like PyGTK+ client for Music Player Daemon

     Provides:            none

     License:             GPL-2

* media-sound/qmpdclient

     Available versions:  ~1.0.3 ~1.0.4 ~1.0.5

     Installed:           1.0.5

     Homepage:            http://havtknut.tihlde.org/qmpdclient

     Description:         An easy to use MPD client written in Qt 4.1

     Provides:            none

     License:             GPL-2

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *earcar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 

 

Grazie, stasera ci do un'occhiata.

P.S.: Ai tempi quando avevo cercato non ero riuscito a trovare niente. Si vede che qualcuno ha avuto la mia stessa necessita' e ha scritto il sw.

----------

## lavish

http://tkhtml.tcl.tk/hv3.html

Browser basato su tkhtml in tcl... vi dico solo che passa l'acid2   :Shocked: 

----------

## earcar

 *lavish wrote:*   

> http://tkhtml.tcl.tk/hv3.html
> 
> Browser basato su tkhtml in tcl... vi dico solo che passa l'acid2  

 

hai finalmente trovato il browser o stai ancora aspettando il dillofox?  :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *earcar wrote:*   

> hai finalmente trovato il browser o stai ancora aspettando il dillofox? 

 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ma non c'è ebuild... Lavish  :Sad: 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Per tutti coloro che non sono soddisfatti del proprio lettore mp3, vi invito a fare un giro sul sito del progetto Rockbox .

Rockbox è un firmware open multipiattaforma che permette di trasformare il nostro lettore mp3 in un vero lettore multimediale in grado di riprodurre tutti i formati audio che ci passan per la testa lossy o lossless , di personalizzare l'interfaccia, di visualizzare immagini, anche su schermi a scala di grigi

Insomma permette di riappropriarsi del proprio hw non soggiogandosi a quello che la casa madre ha deciso che voi possiate fare; vedi l'impossibilità di usare certi player come chiavette usb inquanto lo spostamento di dati o vedi la necessità di avere un sw apposito per spostare le canzoni (iTunes anyone?)  :Very Happy: 

La cosa esaltante è che ogni giorno viene fornita una nuova release del sw, compilando quanto viene committato sul cvs e quindi potete aggiornare giornalmente il vs lettore, godendo subito delle migliorie e delle nuove features introdotte. 

L'installazione varia da lettore a lettore, ma in linea di massima si tende a preservare il sw originale aggiungendo solo un loader per il firmware di rockbox che viene distribuito sotto forma di file singolo. Così per aggiornare il sw dovrete solo sostituire un file.

Io lo uso con soddisfazione su un ipod mini e l'unica cosa che ho notato di negativo è che la batteria dura leggermente meno che con il SW originale apple. Ma via via che il progetto va avanti il codice migliora e viene ottimizzato. 

Cosa aspettate controllate se il vostro lettore è supportato e provatelo!   :Wink: 

----------

## topper_harley

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ma non c'è ebuild... Lavish 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Per tutti coloro che non sono soddisfatti del proprio lettore mp3, vi invito a fare un giro sul sito del progetto Rockbox .
> ...

 

Io ho installato con successo http://ipodlinux.org/Main_Page sul mio ipod video in dual boot con il software apple. L'installer non funziona bene quindi ho dovuto seguire il manuale "unsupported" di partizionamento e installazione manuale (http://ipodlinux.org/5g) Ha diversi bug ed è in alcune applicazioni davvero lento, ma è una linux box completa con tanto di terminale, cubo 3D, file browser giochini ecc.

Da provare. 

P.s. Il boot loader che si trova nel sito di ipodlinux (iPodLoader2) permetterebbe anche come opzione al boot rockbox, quindi ben tre OS in un ipod...

----------

## lavish

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ma non c'è ebuild... Lavish 

 

Potresti sempre scriverlo...   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> è una linux box completa con tanto di terminale, cubo 3D, file browser giochini ecc.

 Il progetto è interessante, ma devo esser onesto, m sembra + un hack divertente che una soluzione duratura. Il progetto rockbox è mirato a non snaturare la natura dei lettori audio portatili, ma di renderli + verstatili per gli utenti. Inoltre il progetto Rockbox è multipiattaforma, mentre ipodlinux funziona solo su ipod.

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Il boot loader che si trova nel sito di ipodlinux (iPodLoader2) permetterebbe anche come opzione al boot rockbox, quindi ben tre OS in un ipod...

 Addirittura rockbox lo usa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

```

* net-p2p/deluge [1] 

     Available versions:  0.4.0

     Installed:           0.4.0

     Homepage:            http://deluge-torrent.org/

     Description:         BitTorrent client in Python and PyGTK.

[1] /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise

```

Lo sto provando in questi giorni e sembra valido, un po' giovane, certo, ma non mi sta facendo voglia di tornare ad Azureus

----------

## Onip

segnalo che è uscita la 0.4.1 di deluge. Purtroppo l'ebuild su sunrise (o per lo meno quello di qualche giorno fa) contiene un indirizzo errato per il distfile. Cmq basta scaricarsi a mano il tar dal sito di deluge.

Saluti

----------

## lucapost

Conoscete tutti questo?

```
[I] sys-process/htop

     Available versions:  0.5.2 (~)0.5.3 (~)0.5.4 (~)0.6 0.6.2 (~)0.6.3 (~)0.6.4 (~)0.6.5

     Installed versions:  0.6.5(16:55:41 14/12/06)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://htop.sourceforge.net

     Description:         interactive process viewer
```

Secondo me ne vale davvero la pena...

----------

## Peach

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Conoscete tutti questo?
> 
> ```
> [I] sys-process/htop
> 
> ...

 

quoto! valida alternativa agli estrogeni di top  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

x11-terms/roxterm è adesso stabile in portage

Per chi di voi non lo avesse mai provato è un terminale terribilmente simile a gnome-terminal, ma molto più leggero e veloce.

Lo so che questo è solo un post di mera pubblicità ma è davvero molto carino e lo uso da un sacco di tempo. Provatelo e, se vi piace il terminale di gnome, vi piacerà tantissimo roxterm.

----------

## Kernel78

non c'era mica una discussione sulle applicazioni poco pubblicizzate ?

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge del thread di cazzantonio.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Già! Non me lo ricordavo proprio

----------

## topper_harley

Finalmente un Personal Information Manager che fa egregiamente il propeio lavoro senza portarsi dietro un un Desktop Enviroment come dipendenze.

http://clay.ll.pl/osmo/

 *Quote:*   

> Features
> 
>     * Calendar:
> 
>           o note per day
> ...

 

----------

## crisandbea

@topper_harley

hai già provato ad installarlo???  come??

ciauz

----------

## topper_harley

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @topper_harley
> 
> hai già provato ad installarlo???  come??
> 
> ciauz

 

Io ho installato la versione svn, che finora non mi ha dato problemi:

Assicurati di avere installati libxml2, gkt >= 2.10, e, opzionalmente libical, appunto per gli ical e libgringotts se vuoi crittare le tue note.

```

svn co https://osmo-pim.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/osmo-pim/trunk osmo

cd osmo 

./autogen.sh   

./configure

make

sudo make install
```

Se oggi ho tempo provo a scrivere un ebuild.

----------

## topper_harley

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se oggi ho tempo provo a scrivere un ebuild.

 

 app-misc/osmo-0.1.6.ebuild 

----------

